# New Puppy- arriving Oct 30th- PIC



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

As some of you may have surmised Emma and my husband Steve and I have been so sad with the loss of Twinkle ( and Molly). Emma is especially lonely and she has no way to understand all of the changes.

On Oct 30th I will be picking up our new baby..yet unnamed. She is a show potential pup from Diamond Maltese in Orlando. She was born May 24th 2009.So she is 20 weeks old, Her parents are Ch Diamond Little Prince and Ch Diamond Fancy Rock (both of their pedigrees are on the Diamond Maltese website) 

I went there yesterday and saw 3 of his available female pups. They melted my heart ! They all had coats that looked like spun silk , the inkiest black points and gorgeous faces

But there was something about the way this little baby looked at me and wagged her tail, she had to be the one ! I sure hope Emma likes her !

Due to a business trip I have to postpone bringing her home until Oct 30th but that will give me some more time. I only took 1 photo of her but here it is.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Big congrats! I am so happy for you! 

We were all so sad for you about Twinkle....you deserve so much happiness!

Your new puppy is just gorgeous! :wub: I had seen pics of her brother, who is also a doll....How big is she going to get?

What about naming her Star as a tribute to Twinkle?


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

She was the smallest of the litter and she is petite under all that coat. Mr Du thinks she will be in the 4 lb plus area- I think her coat will weigh 4 lbs. She looks quite large in the picture but actually she is tiny. Mr Du is a slight built man ( he is Vietnamese) and his hand thats in the photo is very small. She is sassy and squirrely and all puppy.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

She is beautiful!!! I am very happy for you, she will help heal your heart :wub:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

She is precious! :wub: I wish you all the best, you deserve it.. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

God Bless you and that gorgeous puppy!!! She has the most beautiful coat.........so glad you are getting a new little one! I understand about the coat, underneath it all, Rain is so small. The last pics I posted, she looked hugh but I had used a new shampoo and made her coat stand out all over~~~~Cannot wait to see more pics of this lovely young girl. She will fill your heart with love. :heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Congratulations Cat! I just know that this little one will once again fill your home with love, joy and happiness. Wishing you all the best. She is an absolute doll! :wub:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, how exciting. She's beautiful! Can't wait to see more pics of her when you get her.


----------



## mllecoco (Jun 28, 2009)

Congratulations! She is so pretty, she has such HUGE eyes and gorgous hair! Mr. Du is a good breeder, he uses alot of Marcris and Bonnie's Angel's! Emma will love her! My Coco was very sad over the loss of our Muffin and Cuddles. She and Doc are so close now!!! They will be friends forever! So will your babies!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats! Cat that is wonderful news. There is nothing like a puppy to brighten up a home.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What a beautiful little girl :wub: :wub: will you be showing her? I am very happy you found a new precious little one to warm your heart.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Congrats! Yup, that's one of the reason I won't cut Gigi's coat, she will literally look like a rat dog. Lol


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Oh what a beautiful little one, I know she will help to mend your heart and will take a new place in there for her and all her loving she will give to you. This is so exciting, I can't wait to see her.

Hugs,
Lucy


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Gorgeous!!! Beautiful sweet face!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Cat -- Congratulations on the new baby. I'm sure that Emma will adjust to her very quickly.

How about naming her Sparkle because, as we all know, Diamonds do Sparkle. :biggrin:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Congrats!! She's beautiful :wub: :wub: I can't wait to see more pics of her when you get her and to see her and Emma together!!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Congrats, she's a beauty :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

She is beautiful! As for a name, Stella is Italian for Star. Stella Diamante is Diamond Star. Kind of an homage to little Twinkle Little Star


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh Cat she is gorgeous. I am so happy for you and especially happy for Emma. I hope this little girl helps heal her heart and yours. Mr. Du and Diamond Maltese were one of the two choices of breeders we had when looking for a puppy. Joyce Watkins gave me both breeders' names to call. I called Mr. Du first but got his voice mail. Teresa at TNT answered when I called so we made the appointment to see Dixie and her sister. After seeing them we fell in love with Dixie. Diamond Maltese are just beautiful. His site is spectacular. I wish you so much luck and love with your new girl. I can't wait to see pictures after you get her. :Happy_Dance: 
I love the idea behind the name Pam suggested.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats, she's gorgeous. :wub: I'm very happy for you & Emma.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

shes adorable :wub:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

"A rose by any name would smell just as sweet.............."

No matter what her name is, it will *become* her.

She is beautiful for sure!


Congrats.

I know you are so very excited to bring her home!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cloud9: :cloud9: Cat, she's adorable. What a beautiful, sweet face. I can't even imagine how much joy she'll bring to you at a time you really need it. In the midst of tragedy, this baby will help you heal and Twinkle will indeed be her little shining star. I loved all the suggested names. They're special and really mean something in this case. Let the countdown to the 30th begin...nesting time.


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Cat, such a precious little girl! So happy for you...she looks like a beautiful gem, my suggestion would be Jewel. Looking forward to seeing more of your sweet baby.


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

She’s so precious…Diamond Malts are gorgeous!! How about the name Sunshine…she looks like a ray of “Sunshine” to me! =)


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats, Cat!!! I'm so happy for you!!! Your new baby girls is adorable!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhh, I am so happy for you. :grouphug: She is absolutely adorable!!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Cat, I am so happy you're getting a new little girl. Although, no one can replace your precious Twinkle, having a new baby to love, and take of will help. I have heard good things about Diamond Maltese. The picture of your little girl is just beautiful. I can't wait to meet her.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Gosh she's cute! She makes my heart melt looking at her. What a beauty!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh Cat, she is adorable, I'm so happy for you & Steve.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations. :wub: 
That girl is beautiful. I'm really happy for you and can't wait to hear about her after you get her home.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Name? Diamond Marquis </span></span>


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a beautiful little girl, can't wait til you get her home and get more pics of her. Congratulations you truely deserve some happiness.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

the count down is starting 14 day and counting ( 2 whole weeks!) 

We need a "show" AKC name( not more than 30 letters/spaces ) and a "call"everyday name 

So far the names we like are:


" Diamond Its All About Me " and we would call her *Mimi *

" Diamond Twinkle Little Star " ( after Twinkle) and call her *Star*

" Diamond Jeweled Tiara " and call her *Jewel, Julie or Tia*

My husband likes Star and *Ariel *

My favorite so far is Mimi - I think "Diamond Its All About Me " would be a great dog show name

Stella ia out as I have a friend whose child is Stella, Sunshine is out because we have a mini horse named SunDance and we call him Sunny

Keep on thinking.........we will not decide until she is home and we see how she is with us


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I like Mimi - It's All About Me. Very clever!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Just a thought.

Diamond Jewels are Furever.
Call her Jewels

Or 

Diamond Twinkling in the Skye.
Call her Skye.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

All great names!

(our poodle's name is Star....short for Starlet of the Sunlight City)

My dh named her (he is a stargazer hobbiest).


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Oct 16 2009, 07:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840521


> " Diamond Its All About Me " and we would call her *Mimi I like this!!*
> 
> " Diamond Twinkle Little Star " ( after Twinkle) and call her *Star *
> 
> ...


I like Mimi and Tiara so far.... :biggrin: 

Diamond Little Star Gazer ?


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Oct 16 2009, 07:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840521


> the count down is starting 14 day and counting ( 2 whole weeks!)
> 
> We need a "show" AKC name( not more than 30 letters/spaces ) and a "call"everyday name
> 
> ...


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

How about "Diamond Twinkle Little Starla"


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

She is beautiful! I know you are excited to get her!!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Just 5 more days until I get our new baby

I can' t stand the waiting. And the anticipation........

We heard from Molly's new owners. Molly and their Aussie Samantha ( Sammie) are fast friends now, even sleeping with each other ! Molly seems happy and back to her normal self. 

Emma and Katie seem to be doing well too.

On the other hand, Steve and I are still taking 1 day at a time and tears flow every single day....but its getting easier as the days go by. 

(Steve and Cat aka Dumb and Dumber ) We watched the movie " Marley and Me" yesterday...........great movie but a teary disaster for 2 emotional idiots like us. But the crying felt cathartic and today is 1 day closer to Puppy day Friday........

We will name her after we have her a few days


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I haven't watched that movie,I heard it was so sad at the end,I just didn't think I needed to see it. I'm glad Molly is adapting well to the new home. So glad the wait for the new fluff is about over.I'm sure she will help mend your heart. :grouphug:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Yay!!! Time's almost here! :two thumbs up: 
You guys are going to be so elated at your new arrival......countin' 'em down now.......the days, that is.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I like Diamonds all about me and calling her mimi


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so happy your Diamond girl is coming soon. There is a Diamond boy in Bogie's Agility Class. It's funny to see two Maltese in agility with all the bigger dogs. The Diamond pup who is two years old seems happy and healthy, and the owner seems pleased with her dog.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Hello, Cat!
:wub: Many congrats to your little baby! What a beautiful face she has and those pretty eyes!
Wish you a lot of fun with her, it's fantastic to get a puppy home! 

Enjoy your time and looking forward to pics!!! LOL

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

She's gorgeous!! how exciting! A new baby. I like all your names but am partial to Mimi..it's just such a cute little name. And I really like "It's All About Me"...too adorable!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Oct 25 2009, 09:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=843516


> Just 5 more days until I get our new baby
> 
> I can' t stand the waiting. And the anticipation........
> 
> ...


You two are glutens for punishment watching that movie! I read the book and got it soaked at the end! 
I'm so glad to hear that Molly is happy and that Emma & Katie are doing well. 
I love the name Diamond All About Me and call her Mimi. At first I thought it was a great idea to incorporate Twinkle's name into the new pup's name. Now I think that although it would be a lovely tribute to Twinkle the new pup should have her own name. It's so hard deciding isn't it? When you look into her little face in your arms you will know which name is right. :hugging:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Oct 27 2009, 10:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844186


> QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Oct 25 2009, 09:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=843516





> Just 5 more days until I get our new baby
> 
> I can' t stand the waiting. And the anticipation........
> 
> ...


You two are glutens for punishment watching that movie! I read the book and got it soaked at the end! 
I'm so glad to hear that Molly is happy and that Emma & Katie are doing well. 
I love the name Diamond All About Me and call her Mimi. At first I thought it was a great idea to incorporate Twinkle's name into the new pup's name. Now I think that although it would be a lovely tribute to Twinkle the new pup should have her own name. It's so hard deciding isn't it? When you look into her little face in your arms you will know which name is right. :hugging:
[/B][/QUOTE]


So happy for you!! I know it's hard(lost my first cat furbaby this past December) and I still think about him everyday! It did help so much getting Haley. She did not replace Tipper but helped eased the pain. :grouphug: 
I still have not had the courage to watch "Marley and Me" my daughter saw it at the movies and said there was not a dry eye in the theater. I get weepy at commercials no telling how I would react to this movie, lol!

((Hugs))
Celena


----------

